# Piranha Verton® Props?



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with them? I kinda like the idea of being able to replace a broken blade on the water and not be stranded. They have some great policies and warranties as well. 

"REPITCH:

With a Piranha Propeller, you can repitch a prop for half the cost of a new propeller. Spare blades to repitch or repair the prop can be stored easily on the boat. Remember, even three spare blades cost much less than a new spare aluminum propeller does."

"EXCHANGE POLICY:

We have a liberal exchange policy. If a boater needs a pitch other than the pitch purchased, we will exchange a set of blades to make sure the boater is propped correctly. A small Shipping & Handling charge applies."

http://www.piranha.com/


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

I have not used this particular prop, but I've used a replaceable blade composite prop before.  I hated the darned thing.  Every time I bumped into anything, I'd loose a blade (either broken or just gone).  Luckily since it was a four blade prop I could pop out the opposed blade and while I could not get on plane, I could plow back to the ramp at more than an idle without shaking the rivets out of my boat.  The other thing about it I did not like was that you cannot repair a blade (as in have it massaged it back into shape), the composite blades chipped and broke rather easily.  I spent more money on the prop and replacement blades in one month than I did on the stainless prop I replaced it with.  I can't imagine my wanting to ever run a composite again.  Might make a good emergency prop to keep onboard since it weighs nothing and won't corrode.  I'm sure there are people that are very happy running them, but I'm not one of them.  Maybe in a deep water environment they are "better".  The only good thing the prop did for me is that since it was a "variable pitch" prop, it let me dial in on what pitch worked best for my set up.  It made buying the replacement easy. 

Swamp

ETA This was years ago, tech may have gotten better but I am skeptical as to how much if it has.


----------



## jhadden (Dec 28, 2010)

I've run it for a couple years. It lasts as long as my aluminum props did. Convenient. Runs faster. I've hit stumps and not broken a blade. If they get chewed up, I reshape with a file and sandpaper. 

'94 Johnsen skiff 15 w / merc 20 does 25 mph with 2 people, gas and gear. Good enough for where we fish!!


----------



## jonathantaylor (Mar 18, 2010)

I would stay away from them for smaller outboards. They do not have a rubber bushing to protect your gearcase. I learned the hard way. I sheared about have the teeth off of the pinion gear in a 2007 Johnson 15hp LU w/ a piranna prop. Would it have happened with an aluminum prop? I don't think it would have. I will NEVER run another one.


----------

